

The Perils of Founder Fighting - chton
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2014/01/04/the-perils-of-founder-fighting/

======
sportanova
The simplest solution: always be a majority owner. Will lose out on a lot of
potential "opportunities", but also on a lot of definite headaches

~~~
chton
That's definitely an option, but it also makes you far more responsible for
the company. It could also lead to co-founders feeling unimportant and less
worthy. As with everything, treating things like adults and communicating
about these things is a far more sustainable solution.

~~~
sportanova
One of the most adult things to do is fighting over money / direction. Comes
down to preference, but I would rather bring on co-founders later and be in
charge.

~~~
chton
bringing on co-founders later is not always an option, especially if you're a
non-technical founder. You need at least some product before you can get
somewhere.

Also, fighting over anything isn't an adult thing to do. The adult thing to do
would be to talk things over and reach a compromise. I know that tends to be a
pipe-dream for most, but if you can't do that with the people you're starting
a company with, you'll continue running into problems for the rest of your
career.

